# Alaska Trip Planning



## badercmu123

It's a big state and there is a lot to know! Not to mention plenty of information available. I am currently working through plans for a trip to AK this summer with my brother. Just reading old posts on this site it's clear there are a ton of different options and opinions on where and what to do. Looking for some recommendations on watersheds to target and timing. 

Flying into Anchorage most likely and would be fly fishing exclusively. Fishing is the priority, but hiking to get away from crowds would kill two birds. My partner backpacks regularly so overnight trips would be great. 

Target species would be rainbow, dollies, grayling, and potentially Arctic Char? Not sure if there are any in the southern drainages. Landing any (or all &#128521 species of salmon would be great, but would be a secondary priority. 

We are playing with the idea of a primarily DIY trip with a few fly out / guided days mixed in. Most of my research has been along the Denali Hwy and the Kenai Peninsula. I am sure we will have company anywhere we go, but figured you guys could steer me straight, set expectations, and even provide a few helpful hints! Sounds like lodging and vehicle rental can be a pain. 

Ultimately what experience would I be greatly impoverished for having missed while on my trip? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## UBDSLO1

If you are serious about your trip, then you need to start reserving rentals and rooms NOW. These things fill up fast, most people have their rentals and rooms booked a year ahead. I've been up there 2 times, both to the Kenai Peninsula area and will be going back soon. One thing that will help you is getting an "area" chamber of commerce travel guide. In those you'll find places to stay, hours being open, places to eat, tackle stores, etc. If you plan on fising for Kings, don't forget the King Salmon stamp. Also be very aware of the openings and closures of certain rivers, bait or non bait water, and any emergency river closings. Good luck and its a trip that you'll never forget!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

badercmu123 said:


> It's a big state and there is a lot to know! Not to mention plenty of information available. I am currently working through plans for a trip to AK this summer with my brother. Just reading old posts on this site it's clear there are a ton of different options and opinions on where and what to do. Looking for some recommendations on watersheds to target and timing.
> 
> Flying into Anchorage most likely and would be fly fishing exclusively. Fishing is the priority, but hiking to get away from crowds would kill two birds. My partner backpacks regularly so overnight trips would be great.
> 
> Target species would be rainbow, dollies, grayling, and potentially Arctic Char? Not sure if there are any in the southern drainages. Landing any (or all &#55357;&#56841 species of salmon would be great, but would be a secondary priority.
> 
> We are playing with the idea of a primarily DIY trip with a few fly out / guided days mixed in. Most of my research has been along the Denali Hwy and the Kenai Peninsula. I am sure we will have company anywhere we go, but figured you guys could steer me straight, set expectations, and even provide a few helpful hints! Sounds like lodging and vehicle rental can be a pain.
> 
> Ultimately what experience would I be greatly impoverished for having missed while on my trip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You could stay busy for a month on the Kenai Penn and not do the same thing twice......first thing, if you are wanting to keep it cheap, don't rent a car, rent a U-Hual, buy a barbecue grill and groceries......haul your gear and sleep in the back......sent you a PM.....and plan your trip for late July.


----------



## cointoss

2PawsRiver said:


> You could stay busy for a month on the Kenai Penn and not do the same thing twice......first thing, if you are wanting to keep it cheap, don't rent a car, rent a U-Hual, buy a barbecue grill and groceries......haul your gear and sleep in the back......sent you a PM.....and plan your trip for late July.



Good tip!


----------



## brushbuster

One area that gets overlooked that has a lot to offer, and gets you away from the mobs is the interior.The gulkana river in the middle of june near Glen allen is awesome for kings, rainbow fishing is good as well as grayling. During the same time frame you can drive over to the klutina for some spectacular sockeye fishing or whitewater rafting, and enjoy 80-90 degree sunshine Take a ride to valdez for some deep sea fishing for salmon and halibut.Do some exploring along the edgarton highway. Head up to paxson and go west on the denali highways, awesome grayling fishing if you are willing to hike in a little. You can hike into some of the lakes or rent a canoe and paddle the upper and lower tangle lakes, there are a couple tribs that flow into it that offer some out of the way fantastic grayling fishing. take a ride to denali, head down the petersville rd and check out the local atmosphere in stead of the princes tourism side of Alaska. Lots and lots of wonderful options that get you away from the crowds.
I rented a minivan once and the dealer took the back seats out and I slept in the back on an airmattress for a week, for less than 50.00 a day i had a place to stay and transportation.
Edit:Another great trip is the dalton hwy. Fly into fairbanks, rent a specialy outfitted car for the road, and do some road side camping. I cant remember the name of the outfit now but do a search im pretty sure they still do car rentals for the road. For spectacular scenery, outstanding roadside grayling fishing,and wilderness experience it cant be beat. No salmon or rainbows but depending on time of year you can catch Arctic char in the sag as well as hike into some real nice remote streams in the arctic for trophy grayling. I'd do this trip in first week - mid August.


----------



## brushbuster

Another good destination is Talkeetna
Fly into Anchorage and take the train to talkeetna. If the weather is nice the great one will be out in all its splendor. We took a flight seeing trip one beautiful bluebird day and flew right up next to her. Talk about awesome. You could hire a boat to drop you at clear creek. You can camp out there on the higher ground.In middle to late august the silvers and chum choke the stream. Its gets crowded during the day there but you can hike up stream for bows and grayling and be all by yourself. At the end of the day most of the people are gone at the mouth so you can catch salmon till you drop, all by your lonesome. The taxi boats come everyday and your taxi can take your daily salmon catch back with them and freeze it for you. Spend a week or a few days there. If you get tired of there hop on the flag stop train in talkeetna. You can get off the train north of Talkeetna in the middle of the wilderness any where you like, and then flag it down and get back on. No crowds there man and if you hit the right trib that flows into the susitna you have it made as far as great fishing, wilderness and no crowds. Then just hop back on the train to Anchorage. Youll see bear moose and denali on that trip, and best of all, little to no crowds.
Shoot me a pm, i have some spots i would share.
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Never made it to Talkeetna, but did make it just west of there on Peters Creek, back when the Forks Road Tavern was there.....what a loss that was. Did some Great Rainbow and Grayling fishing out that way. We spent days fishing the river and never saw another fisherman.

Also enjoyed hitting several of the clear streams between Anchorage and the Peters Creek area.

Alright Badercmu.....where you at, lets get busy.....when are you talking about going, how many days, what kind of budget you looking at, how many guys.


----------



## brushbuster

2PawsRiver said:


> Never made it to Talkeetna, but did make it just west of there on Peters Creek, back when the Forks Road Tavern was there.....what a loss that was. Did some Great Rainbow and Grayling fishing out that way. We spent days fishing the river and never saw another fisherman.
> 
> Also enjoyed hitting several of the clear streams between Anchorage and the Peters Creek area.
> 
> Alright Badercmu.....where you at, lets get busy.....when are you talking about going, how many days, what kind of budget you looking at, how many guys.


I use to live off the petersville rd @ mile 10, i fished just about every waterway up there. You can be all by youself and have excellent fishing.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## badercmu123

Guys this is all great information. 

Brushbuster - I'm glad you mentioned Clear Creek. This was on my hit list. I found info on clear creek trail and getting dropped by the train, but didn't realize you could take boats up to the mouth and get dropped off. 

In general it sounds like Kings and Reds are the biggest draw. I was considering a mid August trip thinking the silvers would be around. Targeting $1500-$2000 on budget. 

Any addition recommendations on species or watersheds to swing a Spey rod on? I'm guessing I could do it on any of the aforementioned streams. Can I target silvers on the swing? 

Thanks again for the info. I am still doing research on several of the locations above. Love the Uhaul idea. Genius! 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster

Everytime someone talks about Alaska, I really get the itch. What are you finding for airfare prices?
Clear creek will get crowded at the mouth but you could swing a spey when the brunt of the crowds leave. The further up you go the tighter it gets. You could swing a spey on montana creek just up from the yoder rd bridge. BTW it's another good trout fishery. You cant salmon fish up that far so the crowds diminish. The water is wide in many places. I love that portion of Montana creek. You can for walk for miles upstream. My dad landed a nice 28 inch bow way up stream.
You could easily get away with a $1500 trip.It depends on how many accomodations your willing to part with. But if you want to experience a wilderness fishing trip and see some of real Alaska, no problem.
Now you got me thinking about hitting the indian and hiking into portage creek from the railroad. If you did a trip like that, the price of addmission would be airfare train fare and a fishing licence. All easily done for under 1500 bucks, you could even throw in a boat taxi to clear creek. The silvers and chum will be there mid August and the trout will be there eating their eggs and flesh.
Edit: beware of bears though bro. Lots of em. Camp smart. No food at all in tents I even cook and eat way away from camp. Make noise when walking through the alders and willows. Give em plenty of room when fishing. Keep all your fishing gear away from the tent. I have been going to Alaska since 1978 and have never had an issue with bears. I have been up close to them but never a problem.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2PawsRiver

badercmu123 said:


> Guys this is all great information.
> 
> Brushbuster - I'm glad you mentioned Clear Creek. This was on my hit list. I found info on clear creek trail and getting dropped by the train, but didn't realize you could take boats up to the mouth and get dropped off.
> 
> In general it sounds like Kings and Reds are the biggest draw. I was considering a mid August trip thinking the silvers would be around. Targeting $1500-$2000 on budget.
> 
> Any addition recommendations on species or watersheds to swing a Spey rod on? I'm guessing I could do it on any of the aforementioned streams. Can I target silvers on the swing?
> 
> Thanks again for the info. I am still doing research on several of the locations above. Love the Uhaul idea. Genius!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Have done trips in both July and August.....Silvers were fun, did a two day canoe trip on Swanson Creek......if I had to pick I would definitely go with July..........pinks in the rivers so thick you can hardly miss them and Reds are the best tasting Salmon I have ever had......you can hit a few streams and target Rainbows, but there will be kings there.

The best investment you can make right now is the mile post....PM me an address and I will send you mine...it is a few years old, but still good, just sent it back when you are done. 

Also join this website.....plenty of guys there will give you good info, also search reports form the applicable months for the year before...

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/

Check this website and call the owner of Alaska Boat and Canoe, owner is Max, great guy, tons of info and great at helping put stuff together, really great.

http://www.alaskacanoetrips.com/rafting.html

If you are going to fly on the Kenai Penn, these are great people, ask for Sharon, not only great for flying, but she fishes as well and is a great person.

http://www.alaskabearviewing.us/

With your budget you can really live it up......leave Anchorage and catch early Silvers in Bird Creek, hit Resurrection Creek for Pinks, Quartz for Rainbows and Dollies, hike into Crescent Lake for Grayling.....Fly into the Upper Russian and spend a couple days hiking out and catching Rainbows along the way.....hit the Homer Spit and cast into the ocean for Salmon, Halibut, Cod and whatever hits right off the spit.......I have a contact you can rent rafts from and do your own drift and catch reds and rainbows on a drift between Skilak Lake and Bings Landing......then rent a drift boat and fish Rainbows on the Upper Kenai, White Water Raft on 6 mile creek.......have done a 9 day, 11 day and 14 day trip......if you can do 14, do 14......don't pack too heavy and don't worry about showers....the laundry mats have showers................but you do need to start pretty quick....you will need to make reservations for camping and if you are going to fly into the Upper Russian you set that up soon, as well as reserve rafts, drift boats or whatever....

Best way to make this affordable......is 4 guys......flight into the Upper Russian is 650, there is a cabin on the Upper Russian that is 35 a night, one midway down, 35 dollars.

Two day rental on the rafts and spotting for two rafts would be about 200 dollars......we even rented a river boat on the 2009 trip.

Rent a U-Haul van for two weeks....is about a 500 mile trip around the Kenai Penn and back....you looking at about 350 dollars....haul you gear, but a tarp or bring a tent.

Done right, including your flight, two incredible weeks in Alaska.....1400 dollars each, if there is four, bumps up to under 1900 if there is two.

Wish I was going again, but we are doing Oregon this spring, Oversized Sturgeon, the ocean for surf perch and cod, then bouncing around the interior looking for Bull Trout and Red Band Trout for a week.....renting a 31 foot motorhome, 7 guys going, flight, charter, motorhome and such, running around 800 a piece..................now get busy


----------



## brushbuster

Are you counting airfare in your budget? I know some guys have enough airmiles to cover air fare.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

badercmu123 said:


> It's a big state and there is a lot to know! Not to mention plenty of information available. I am currently working through plans for a trip to AK this summer with my brother. Just reading old posts on this site it's clear there are a ton of different options and opinions on where and what to do. Looking for some recommendations on watersheds to target and timing.
> 
> Flying into Anchorage most likely and would be fly fishing exclusively. Fishing is the priority, but hiking to get away from crowds would kill two birds. My partner backpacks regularly so overnight trips would be great.
> 
> Target species would be rainbow, dollies, grayling, and potentially Arctic Char? Not sure if there are any in the southern drainages. Landing any (or all &#128521 species of salmon would be great, but would be a secondary priority.
> 
> We are playing with the idea of a primarily DIY trip with a few fly out / guided days mixed in. Most of my research has been along the Denali Hwy and the Kenai Peninsula. I am sure we will have company anywhere we go, but figured you guys could steer me straight, set expectations, and even provide a few helpful hints! Sounds like lodging and vehicle rental can be a pain.
> 
> Ultimately what experience would I be greatly impoverished for having missed while on my trip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I've been 8 times. 5 road trip. 3 fly ins here www.naknekrivercamp.com

My 9th will be this summer with www.goodnewsriver.com

I have a dozen albums of my Alaska trips on my Facebook page which you can find by finding and friending Paul Shibley 

My favorite time to go is late August. Colors are starting to change. Rainbow fishing is really good.

If you want to fish, I'd stay near Cooper Landing half the trip and Talkeetna half the trip. It's a long ass drive to get to the Denali Highway and you can catch grayling near Talkeetna

The only disappointing part of a road accessible trip is you won't see a lot of, if any, bears.

www.pmlodge.com is hosting a week at Naknek River Camp. It's an insanely good deal and you will see more bears there than almost anywhere in AK

I just did a road trip this summer. Anchorage to Valdez, Valdez 2 nights, long ass drive Valdez to Cantwell, day trip into Denali (the best) and 3 days hanging out/fishing with my nephew, dad and brother in Talkeetna.

We did the Devil's Canyon boat tour which was cool. Talkeetna is one of the world's best drinking towns.

Personally, I'd go to Naknek. You'll pay a thousand dollars more each but you'll have the best fly fishing of your lives.

Lastly, www.alaskaairlines.com has a credit card deal. Will get you all the way to most of the fishing outpost towns for free. The annual fee on the card is $75 and you can cancel as soon as you use your points

I've had the best luck with Thrifty car rentals at the ANC airport my last 5 trips. 

Anchorage has a cool street market in Saturdays and downtown Anchorsge is cool.

Have a great trip. My email is [email protected] if you have questions.

Denali Fireside Cabins in Talkeetna are spotless and an easy stumble from the bar but you need a headlight if there's no moon.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

The Kenai is the ultimate Spey fishing river. Wide, fast but shallow in spots.


----------



## tda513

I made my first Alaska trip last summer, and I am already planning my next trip. I would definitely put Talkeetna on your list. It is a great little town, and there are a ton of good fishing options within an hour or so of there. As a previous poster said, pay close attention to the regulations, as there are specific regulations for just about every river. 

Also, pick up one of these: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/The-Highway-Angler-Fishing-Edition/dp/1578333660"]The Highway Angler: Fishing Alaska&#39;s Road System. Fifth Edition.: Gunnar Pedersen: 9781578333660: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51O65G%[email protected]@[email protected]@51O65G%2BmHQL[/ame]

This book got me on some beautiful water, including one stream full of kings where no one else was fishing.


----------



## tuckersdad

$1500 didn't last one night in The Great Alaskan Bush Company...


----------



## brushbuster

tuckersdad said:


> $1500 didn't last one night in The Great Alaskan Bush Company...


Thats funny, i remember when it was just called the bush company, Back when the wild cherry and the boobytrap still existed.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GuppyII

2PawsRiver said:


> Have done trips in both July and August.....Silvers were fun, did a two day canoe trip on Swanson Creek......if I had to pick I would definitely go with July..........pinks in the rivers so thick you can hardly miss them and Reds are the best tasting Salmon I have ever had......you can hit a few streams and target Rainbows, but there will be kings there.
> 
> The best investment you can make right now is the mile post....PM me an address and I will send you mine...it is a few years old, but still good, just sent it back when you are done.
> 
> Also join this website.....plenty of guys there will give you good info, also search reports form the applicable months for the year before...
> 
> http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/
> 
> Check this website and call the owner of Alaska Boat and Canoe, owner is Max, great guy, tons of info and great at helping put stuff together, really great.
> 
> http://www.alaskacanoetrips.com/rafting.html
> 
> If you are going to fly on the Kenai Penn, these are great people, ask for Sharon, not only great for flying, but she fishes as well and is a great person.
> 
> http://www.alaskabearviewing.us/
> 
> With your budget you can really live it up......leave Anchorage and catch early Silvers in Bird Creek, hit Resurrection Creek for Pinks, Quartz for Rainbows and Dollies, hike into Crescent Lake for Grayling.....Fly into the Upper Russian and spend a couple days hiking out and catching Rainbows along the way.....hit the Homer Spit and cast into the ocean for Salmon, Halibut, Cod and whatever hits right off the spit.......I have a contact you can rent rafts from and do your own drift and catch reds and rainbows on a drift between Skilak Lake and Bings Landing......then rent a drift boat and fish Rainbows on the Upper Kenai, White Water Raft on 6 mile creek.......have done a 9 day, 11 day and 14 day trip......if you can do 14, do 14......don't pack too heavy and don't worry about showers....the laundry mats have showers................but you do need to start pretty quick....you will need to make reservations for camping and if you are going to fly into the Upper Russian you set that up soon, as well as reserve rafts, drift boats or whatever....
> 
> Best way to make this affordable......is 4 guys......flight into the Upper Russian is 650, there is a cabin on the Upper Russian that is 35 a night, one midway down, 35 dollars.
> 
> Two day rental on the rafts and spotting for two rafts would be about 200 dollars......we even rented a river boat on the 2009 trip.
> 
> Rent a U-Haul van for two weeks....is about a 500 mile trip around the Kenai Penn and back....you looking at about 350 dollars....haul you gear, but a tarp or bring a tent.
> 
> Done right, including your flight, two incredible weeks in Alaska.....1400 dollars each, if there is four, bumps up to under 1900 if there is two.
> 
> Wish I was going again, but we are doing Oregon this spring, Oversized Sturgeon, the ocean for surf perch and cod, then bouncing around the interior looking for Bull Trout and Red Band Trout for a week.....renting a 31 foot motorhome, 7 guys going, flight, charter, motorhome and such, running around 800 a piece..................now get busy


Oversize sturgeon are a blast.... we fished up by boneville dam and got fish to 12 ft... It was almost as fun catching bait as it was sturge, ultralight gear for 2 to 4 lb shad was a riot!


----------



## quest32a

Plenty of roadside spots to see bears. Russian has bears in it almost daily in late July. Any pull off on the seward hwy will have bears in the alpine. Wife and I normally see 2-5 bears every trip down the seward hwy. And if you head north there are tons of bears up on troublesome creek along the parks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster

quest32a said:


> Plenty of roadside spots to see bears. Russian has bears in it almost daily in late July. Any pull off on the seward hwy will have bears in the alpine. Wife and I normally see 2-5 bears every trip down the seward hwy. And if you head north there are tons of bears up on troublesome creek along the parks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I see bears every trip into clear creek. We had a young grizzly that would come down to the creek every night to gorge on salmon when the taxis took all the people home. Upper montana creek was infested with them one year. I was fishing next to one at goose creek one year during king season. Yup plenty of bears to be seen but certainly not as many as would be seen at brooks camp.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2PawsRiver

starky said:


> Are you listening Mark?


I wasn't, but am........we are going back.....just not sure where.....but it will be epic.


----------



## dhosera

So after our 2014 Float hunt I did'nt expect to be going back to AK this year unless we drew one of the AK Draw hunts......So my Bro-in-Law drew a Homer moose tag Looks like I'll be going up to help him with that hunt end of August to Mid September..... I'll be bouncing all over the Kenai Peninsula fishing and possibly trying to fit another Apline Blackie hunt in there depending on time along with 4 days of Moose Hunting. 

I re-read this entire thread again since there is some Awesome information in there If you were me and had a few days to chase some fish where would you go? 

I'll have the camper van so lodging not a problem and also have the jet boat I could take as well. 

That time of year is hit or miss with weather on the Ocean for Halibut but if the weather cooperates I'd run out for a day and catch some Butts. I've done quite well that time of year on the Mid-Kenai for Bows out of a jet boat floating beads so those are options. 

Things that were intriguing was the mention of the Upper Russian River. I've hiked to the falls on the Russian and thats what I assume ends the Salmon run. Or maybe there's more than 1 set of falls? Are there fish above the falls that are worth the effort? Anymore specifics on this?

Any help is appreciated guys.... I know BrushBuster will be all over this


----------



## 6Speed

My trips planned for August. Working out the details on when & where now. This is gonna be really cool....


----------



## brushbuster

dhosera said:


> So after our 2014 Float hunt I did'nt expect to be going back to AK this year unless we drew one of the AK Draw hunts......So my Bro-in-Law drew a Homer moose tag Looks like I'll be going up to help him with that hunt end of August to Mid September..... I'll be bouncing all over the Kenai Peninsula fishing and possibly trying to fit another Apline Blackie hunt in there depending on time along with 4 days of Moose Hunting.
> 
> I re-read this entire thread again since there is some Awesome information in there If you were me and had a few days to chase some fish where would you go?
> 
> I'll have the camper van so lodging not a problem and also have the jet boat I could take as well.
> 
> That time of year is hit or miss with weather on the Ocean for Halibut but if the weather cooperates I'd run out for a day and catch some Butts. I've done quite well that time of year on the Mid-Kenai for Bows out of a jet boat floating beads so those are options.
> 
> Things that were intriguing was the mention of the Upper Russian River. I've hiked to the falls on the Russian and thats what I assume ends the Salmon run. Or maybe there's more than 1 set of falls? Are there fish above the falls that are worth the effort? Anymore specifics on this?
> 
> Any help is appreciated guys.... I know BrushBuster will be all over this


 Haha, I usually stay away from the kenai, but if i had to be in the kenai, I would do the swanson lakes again. I would rent a canoe and hit some of the remote and rugged portages.


----------



## TVCJohn

Me and mama will be going back to Kodiak one of these days. It's an easy place to catch fish and do some hunting. Been there 3 times.

When mama went, we went up there on Alaska Airlines. I took a couple of bumps on other AA flights and got free vouchers. That got us to Anchorage, then took a hop to Kodiak. If anyone is flying Alaska Airlines or Delta, maybe consider taking a bump on other non-Alaska business or personal flts if your sched allows to get some vouchers for the Alaska trip.

Walmart up there sells waxed freezer boxes for shipping meat and fish.

I've heard of guys building pallet sized wood containers and ship their gear in/out as cargo on UPS, FEDEX or one of the commercial airlines. It was supposed to be cheaper that way if a group of guys are going and you can bring more stuff. I know that was also done for moose racks.


----------



## badercmu123

Well figured I would bring this thread back to life to give everyone an update. We ended up with 4 guys all together and are leaving end of this month for our trip to AK. Took advice from quite a few of you and think we tied together a pretty solid trip. Wanted to thank all of your for your input and feedback as it was extremely helpful. Also wanted to thank 2paws for sending me some goodies in the mail. 

Trip Itinerary -
Day 1 - arrive in anchorage. Grab the uhaul and drive to Sterling. 
Day 2 - guided Kenia trip for trout.
Day 3 - hike to upper Russian Lake and stay at Barber Cabin. 
Day 4 - hike out and head to Seward. Eat at Rays Seafood and sleep in a bed. 
Day 5 - Halibut trip. Drive to Anchorage. 
Day 6 - drive to Talkeetna and hop the flag stop train north to Indian River 
Day 7 - Indian River 
Day 8 - Take the train back to Talkeetna for hot meal, beers and a bed. 
Day 9 - head for Anchorage and fly home. 

Three more weeks! I will be sure to post a trip report when we get back.


----------



## starky

Bader- sounds like a great trip. What do you think that you will have in to it when all is said and done? Have a great time and you will start planning your next trip there 2 days after you get home!


----------



## brushbuster

Helluva trip planned! You'll be hooked. Welcome to being an Alaska junky.


----------



## hawgeye

Sounds awesome


----------



## 6Speed

What kind of fishing gear are you guys taking? Is there places to rent gear? I'm bringing an 8# rod rigged for chuck & duck for salmon and a 5# rod for grayling and trout. I'm also trying to figure out whether to bring hip or chest wafers. I'm thinking the trout and salmon will hit the same things they do hear and the same methods will work.


----------



## brushbuster

I get more use out of chest waders. Your 8 w. Will be fine. I usually rig it with floating. I swear if I had one fly to use in Aug.it would be a pink head egg sucking leech.


----------



## 6Speed

Thanks for the tips and I'll bring an ESL leech box. I leave next Saturday. This should be cool...


----------



## badercmu123

A couple of us used miles so airfare was cheap / free. We are planning about $1400 not including flights. Big expenses are the guided and charter trips. Take those out and it would be less than $800 a guy. 

Our guys are bringing the same. 8wt and 5wt or 6wt. I'm the only one bringing a switch rod to swing for salmon. We will trout fish more than anything but have a mess of bunnystrip streamers in every color for salmon. Also bringing buggers and intruders in an assortment of colors. Figure you can fish them as is or slip a trout bead ahead of it to imitate an egg sucking leech. I like the idea of being a little versatile when possible. We will see if it pays off. Chest waders for us.


----------



## brushbuster

6Speed said:


> Thanks for the tips and I'll bring an ESL leech box. I leave next Saturday. This should be cool...


So...? How was your trip. Got pics


----------



## badercmu123

What a trip! Just got back an hour ago. Too many photos to sort through and I'm sure the video will take a few weeks. I will post a trip report once I have it all sorted out but here is a look at the average rainbow from our trip. 

Too many fish to count. 4 species of salmon, bows, dollies, grayling and a few whitefish. And that doesn't include the fish we caught on our halibut charter. All I can say is wow. More to come....


----------



## 6Speed

Looks like you caught more fish than me and I've been back a week and still don't have pictures together. Since you threw up a trout picture, I'll add a big butt picture or two from my trip. The silvers were caught jigging up butts...

The bruises on my belly from fighting fish are finally starting to go away. Alaska is a very cool place to visit...


----------



## cmark

My youngest son is like the youth in the commercial where he tells his dad he sold everything and bought a car and is driving cross country. He's been guiding on the Tal for 5 summers in a row. 2 years ago he called me late summer and said Dad I'm staying. He got a job, rented a house in Wasilla with a few guys, and hasn't asked me for a dime. Last summer he became head guide at a lodge a few miles up from the mouth of the Talkeetna.

I haven't seen him much since I moved to Alabama. This past memorial day, I went and visited. It was an epic trip, and is still a blur.

Arrived in Anchorage about midnight. Him and his friend picked me up at the airport and we headed south to Homer (5 hours or so?) For a king/halibut trip. Limited out, plus loads of other ocean dwellers I can't remember the names of. Drove back to Wasilla and got to his house about 2 am. If I recall, I had been up for about 54 hours before I hit the sack.

The next morning, the first stop was fuel. 60 gallons of it. We went to where the boat had been stored at a place called Deshka Landing and off we went. For about 100 miles in a 17 foot flat bottom aluminum with a 65 hp jet drive. Not sure if the order is correct, but I'm pretty sure we went up the Squentna, to the Yentna, and our ultimate destination the Talkeetna. Beautiful and awe inspiring with snow still on the mountains and the water up. About 6.5 hours upriver the whole way. We saw all sorts of wildlife; only 1 bear on the trip but Matt said it was still early. 

As for the fishing, we had passed the first push of salmon all the way back at the landing. But bows, dollies, grayling all day as long as we wanted to fish. Spectacular.

The weather was getting kind of grimmed out so we left a day early back to Wasilla so we could relax a bit before my flight back. Glad we did. Took the young man shopping and dropped about a grand on tools so he didn't have to borrow a screwdriver if he needed one. Also stocked his fridge and house with things that if you buy one at a time costs 1.00 but if you buy in bulk costs a nickle ( you know what I mean).

I spoke with him about a month ago, and he told me he is staying at the lodge for the winter, forgoing Wasilla. Apparently, winter sledders are a big draw. Also, this lodge serves as a warming station for the Iditerod.

Matt is learning to fly bush planes. He hasn't taken off or landed, but he knows quite a few pilots and often gets the chance to hold the wheel.

I am going back in May 2016. This time I'll take a float plane from Anchorage. Apparently less than an hour flight.

He's not making a ton of money, but boy is he getting rich in building memories. My middle son lives in Tuscaloosa about 15 miles from me. My oldest son and his wife are coming down for Christmas with assorted other kin. I told Matt I'd pay for his trip and it all depends on the state of the river. If it's frozen, he's coming down for a week. If it's not, I'll see him in May.


----------



## Abel

CMARK, your kid sounds like me....Coast Guard shipped me up to Ketchikan in 07 and loved it. Went to Traverse City in 2010 for 10 months and got the chance to ship back to Kodiak in 2011, been here since. Started my own outfit in 2013 on the side as I'm still active duty, but my parents only see me when they come up here. Heck, I haven't been past Anchorage since I made the drive up in 2011. I only leave the island once a year to play in Kenai for a month in the fall.


----------



## cmark

Abel said:


> CMARK, your kid sounds like me....Coast Guard shipped me up to Ketchikan in 07 and loved it. Went to Traverse City in 2010 for 10 months and got the chance to ship back to Kodiak in 2011, been here since. Started my own outfit in 2013 on the side as I'm still active duty, but my parents only see me when they come up here. Heck, I haven't been past Anchorage since I made the drive up in 2011. I only leave the island once a year to play in Kenai for a month in the fall.


----------



## cmark

And after that long post of mine, I got the destination river wrong. The final destination river was the Talichunitla. Like I said, it was a blur.


----------

